# Zyxel 660 einrichten



## ninja99 (6. November 2004)

Hi Ihr da draußen,

ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen  ...

Ich habe seit kurzem DSL 3000 von Arcor. Mit meinem "alten" DSL Modem  das auch einwandfrei.

Jetzt habe ich aber das Zyxel 660HW WLAN DSL Router/Modem.

Es war eine Arcor CD dabei, zwecks Installation.

Diese habe ich nach dem Anschließen des Neuen Modems gestartet. Ich habe mich durch geklickt (war bis dahin auch ganz easy). Dann kam es zum Verbindungstest und... leider Negativ  .

PPP/PPPoe oder so konnte Fehlermeldung. Meine Benutzerdaten habe ich aber 1000x kontrolliert. 

Was mache ich falsch?

Möchte doch damit mal ins Netz. Übrigens WLAN ist noch keine Rede von, habe bislang erstmal das bisherige Kabel genommen.

Gruß
ninja99


----------

